# DRENGLISH's 2020 Lawn Journal



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Well folks, I'm back! Life has been a little busy thus far this spring. When society tries to come to a halt, it's nice how nature doesn't blink an eye. So here we go:

Old Journal(How I got to this point). For anyone not wanting to read all the deets in previous journal but want to know what my grass type is: 3 way blend of Kentucky bluegrass and 3 way blend of TTTF. KBG has been slowly taking over.

Some things I learned from 2019:

1. Mowing was never a "chore" but was more fun if I kept up with it. 
2. PGR was a game changer in many ways. 
3. PGR+Iron was the magic sauce. BUT, I'm willing to try a different iron source this year other than FAS as it did stain some concrete areas and many shoes. 
4. Infrequent watering and watching the weather really paid off.
5. Antifungals, unfortunately, were necessary to keep disease at bay. Areas that did get hit did recover fully though.
6. Spoon feeding via urea and CarbonX worked beautifully and I will continue light feedings every two weeks this year (adjusted during summer).
7. Flowers, annual and perennial, really break up the monotony of caring for the same plant and keep things ever changing. I probably enjoyed flowers as much as I did Kentucky bluegrass this past year....well almost 

Goals for 2020:
1. Keep grass growing thick, green, and healthy.
2. Experiment with sand top dressing zoysia in back
3. Clean up my beds around house, kill off remaining weeds and tree seedlings that are coming up in beds (forgot to put Prodiamine outside lawn areas)
4. Try to mow in different directions every time and repair some ruts created by tires from repetitive mowing last year early on. 
5. Step up my sprayer game with a "DFW wand"
6. Find a mulch that complements the lawn and works on a sloped property well - pine needles?
7. Stay ahead of problems by proper planning (disease, drought, prep for vacation...if vacations are even a thing this year).

Some photos taken this past week:





































When the backyard zoysia "putting green" wakes up entirely I'll share some photos of it too. Good to be back, now I need to go read lots of other's journals and progress this spring.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Great to see ya back @drenglish. Your tulips look great. What annuals are you plannjng to plant this season?


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Budstl Thank you, it's good to feel the sense of community again.

I'm planning on planting more begonias and petunias for sure and am looking for a few very showy perennials to plant by the street that bloom all summer. Any suggestions on full sun eye catchers let me know


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@drenglish i like daylillies, but they don't bloom all summer.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

May 1st update: now cutting TTTF/KBG at 4.25". And the KBG-only lawns include keeping just under an inch for a while to see how they do. Perhaps an update on my sand leveling of the back corner sometime soon.

I whipped my string trimmer out for an edge cleanup for the first time this year. Really makes a difference with crisp lines. I'm on my third app of T-Nex this season. Maybe I started too early, I don't know. But it has made a notable difference in color and density for sure.










Zoysia backyard progress: 









Secret project, more later:


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking on point, such beautify variety! My guess of secret project: Bentgrass


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Your yard looks great, as always! Love following along and reading about your projects.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

drenglish said:


> Well folks, I'm back! Life has been a little busy thus far this spring. When society tries to come to a halt, it's nice how nature doesn't blink an eye. So here we go:
> 
> Old Journal(How I got to this point). For anyone not wanting to read all the deets in previous journal but want to know what my grass type is: 3 way blend of Kentucky bluegrass and 3 way blend of TTTF. KBG has been slowly taking over.
> 
> ...


Great looking turf. Do you by chance have your soil test that you can share? I'd like to compare yours with mine. I overseeded with the same TTTF from SSS last fall and I certainly don't have that dark green color like yours.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@NoslracNevok thanks man. Keeping up with the different grasses can be a bit challenging but it keeps things interesting. I'm really excited for introducing Mazama into my lawn this Fall 

@testwerke How are things going for you? I was so busy this past Fall and Winter with flu season that I spent very little time on the forum and didn't keep up with my fellow Arkansans. I hope all is well.

@Scagfreedom48z+ I don't have a soil sample from the past year...I was actually thinking about it for this year but time got the best of me BEFORE the season started. I wonder what negatives there are for getting a sample mid season (ie, after fertilizing, spraying, etc). I'd like to get one.

I do use Iron and PGR on the regular though along with the green county fert products for root health and aeration. Two days before these photos I had hit with a special cocktail of chelated iron and FAS. Seemed to work nicely. And I did sow an 80/20 mix of TTTF to KBG. I'll see what I can get for you on soil info


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

drenglish said:


> @NoslracNevok thanks man. Keeping up with the different grasses can be a bit challenging but it keeps things interesting. I'm really excited for introducing Mazama into my lawn this Fall
> 
> @testwerke How are things going for you? I was so busy this past Fall and Winter with flu season that I spent very little time on the forum and didn't keep up with my fellow Arkansans. I hope all is well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've been spraying .15oz of 46-0-0 and 2 oz of feature and haven't seen the dark green effect. I applied it Saturday and haven't seen much of a color change. I wonder if adding FAS would make a difference


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I've found that 3-3.5 oz FAS with a little bit of urea (0.08-0.10lb N/1000) really make things pop. I leave it on overnight and lightly rinse the next morning. This is in conjunction with 0.35 oz T-Nex/1000.

With FAS I almost get leaf burn or blackening on some leaves if I'm not careful with overlapping. Potent stuff.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@kds thanks man! Glad you don't see all the Poa seed heads that I've been bagging!!

....And all the sycamore leaves I've been mowing up - anyone else's sycamore trees dropping leaves?


----------

